# 1989 Z31 300zx (manual)



## Z31JDM (May 9, 2008)

Listed my car on ebay check it out

Ebay auction for my 300zx 

This classified is for a red 1989 300zx with a 5-speed manual transmission. I have restored/modified this car over the past 3 years; during which it has also been my daily driver and has been very reliable with no mechanical problems ever. Overall i have put hundreds of hours into this car and have used my experience from modifying/repairing BMW`s, Ferrari`s, Lamborghini`s, and Audi`s to improve this Japaneses legend. These cars are very rare especially modified ones so why buy a 240sx when u can stand out from the crowd with a 3.0L v6. Its a great little car thats amazing on backroads and any corner. Also 1989 was the last year they produced Z31 300zx`s so it has all the refinements and it would make a great collector car.

Over $9,000.00 in modifications alone

The car has

Engine:
New stage 2 clutch (roughly 500 miles)
JWT ECU Stage 3
K&N air filter
240sx short shifter
Certified cat-back exhaust Magnaflow muffler with dual tips
Certified Muffler High flow-cat by Magnaflow
Heat wrapped the differential
Heat wrapped the battery
Nismo thermostat
Greddy high pressure coolant cap
AutoMeter water temp.
Black AutoMeter gauge cup
Bosch platinum 4 spark plugs

Interior:
Full racing seats
Nismo racing harness belts
Nismo harness pads
Greddy weighted knob
Aluminum E-brake Handle
Butterfly Knife Key
Racing pedals
Leather shifter boot with red stiching
Nismo floor mats with toe heel kick plate
Xplod head unit.
Option Black suede racing steering wheel
Suede center console armrest
MOMO hub
New 2005 wrx STI speakers
Sound dampening paint in wheel wells
Dyno-Mat rear floor pan
PA system
V1 Radar Detector Hardwired
Fire extinguisher

Exterior:
DiB racing Front lip
Cobra R 17" wheels 9 front X 10.5 rear
Hankook tires 275/45/17
Professional Custom cut 20% Lumar Tint
Blacked out T-tops 0%
PIAA 3 stage headlights
Silvia front badge
Professionally Painted Side skirts + front lip red to match body
Cool-Blue headlights

Brakes:
Red Ceramic Painted calipers
Slotted and cross drilled rotors
EBC Red Stuff Brake Pads

Suspension:
Tokico performance springs
Tokico Performance gas shocks
Greddy front strut Bar
Chrome Rear strut bar
Polyurethane Bushing kit

Auction also includes:
Outdoor Car Cover
Complete set of tools and jack
Stock Seats
Stock set of wheels and tires in fair condition
Stock air filter
Plus other various spare parts

The Car is in great running/physical condition

The only problems are:
-High beams dont work but low beams do(i think it must be a bad switch)
-There is a small patch on the roof where the clear coat is beginning to peal
-Magnaflow muffler can be noisy with the windows down


----------



## Z31JDM (May 9, 2008)

bump>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------

